# What about the tow car on the Aires?



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

We will be going to France/Itlay for 3 months next year, from 3rd May/7th August and we will be towing our car as our son is riding a relibility ride in France and needs us a food support along the way. Has anyone used an Aire with a tow car? Are there any unwritten laws? I undertand if the Aire is busy it would not be fair to take up another space. Has anyone out there any experience of this, would be grateful for any info


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Hiya, no personal experience, but did meet a couple in Portugal who had come through France and said it was a bit of a nightmare as sometimes there just was not room for van and car, however I am sure there are people who manage, I guess picking Aires that do not have specified parking areas is the answer.


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

We took a tow car this year for the first time and it was one of my worries but it wasn't a problem. We have to have a large aire because we have a long MH and always check it out first. We parked the car away from the MH a couple of times either in a car park or on the road but otherwise it went alongside.

I don't like to get that close to the next MH so there is usually space for the car. If it was a aire where they are all squashed in like sardines I wouldn't be stopping there.

Jan


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi,

No personal experience with a tow car but I have used aires quite a bit. If not full, should be OK but I think your real problem will be that you will be away July and early August which are peak periods. Many aires then will simply be packed by the end of each day. Some aires do have car parks adjacent, so these would be OK, if not full. Might be better to consider sites at least around the end of July , as they cater for car+caravan so motorhome plus car should be fine.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

As an alternative to aires, give thought to supermarket carparks. Vastly bigger and with supplies of fuel and grub available. We've found them very satisfactory but we always avoid the larger towns and have never had a problem with riff-raff.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I don't think the local Mayors would be impressed if Motorhomes plus cars appeared on Aires. By definition hey'd be taking up more than one "space". Nor would I be if I wanted to park up but couldn't because there was, in effect, a car parked on it and therefore no room.

Cars with Caravans, as I understand things are definitely a no-go, so I would think Motorhomes with cars would be treated the same. Just seems common sense.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*camper + car*

Can't imagine it is a problem as long as there is sufficient space. Huge lorries park up after all.

Why not write to the Federation Francaise des Associations et Clubs de Camping-Cars (www.ffacc.com, email [email protected]), to clarify the issue? I 'm sure they will have someone who reads English.

See Le Guide National des Aires de Services Camping-cars - published by Guides Lariviere - it was 7€ in 2007. 
www.lemondeducampingcar.fr
email: [email protected]

Helen


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

In and around Paris and probably other cities in France, the supermarkets are now limiting access to both the carpark and petrol stations to vehicles under 2m.  

This due to in inconsiderate "travellers" (blasted ******) turning up before the supermarket was closed, blocking the car parks and then not moving on the next morning. :evil: They also now have barriers across the road on the exit to the petrol stations to try to limit drive offs from these morons.

So France, once a "Camping-car" friendly nation has had to clamp down.

It basically means you have to fill up on the Autoroutes or N roads at much higher prices.

Thanks you inconsiderate ********!

As you may gather it's caused me some problems. I've had to go out on the motorbike and get 5 litres of diesel to get to the next petrol station.


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

*Re: camper + car*



hmh said:


> Can't imagine it is a problem as long as there is sufficient space. Huge lorries park up after all.
> 
> Helen


I don't think lorries are allowed on an Aire, which is strickly for Camping Cars.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

JQL said:


> In and around Paris and probably other cities in France, the supermarkets are now limiting access to both the carpark and petrol stations to vehicles under 2m.


Paris maybe but by by no means France as a whole. The rest of France don't really regard Parisians as "French" anyway.

If you arrive before they are closed it's a good idea to ask but as you'll probably tank up and shop for food before you leave they've every incentive to be agreeable - and, in my experience, always are.

David.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

baldybazza said:


> I don't like to get that close to the next MH so there is usually space for the car. If it was a aire where they are all squashed in like sardines I wouldn't be stopping there.
> 
> Jan


Leaving a big gap because you don't like being packed in and also parking your car. Seems a bit unfair on everyone else to me when it could get busy. Not really in the spirirt of what aires about.


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

I would imagine that it's only a matter of time before the barriers slowly spread out to the major cities in France.

If we are considerate about parking in Supermarkets maybe we can slow their spread...


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

I obviously didn't explain my self very well because we wouldn't dream of taking up more than our fair share of space. In fact many a time we have moved up to let another van squeeze in. We certainly wouldn't take a MH space up either with the car. If we thought it was getting busy we would move our car to either a local car park or the roadway which in fact we did several times this year.

We don't like aires that are tightly packed in when you can just about open your door but there are so many aires that have lots of room we just avoid the really busy ones and we never go in July or August anyway.

Jan


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I was at an Aire at St Nazaire when a British van came into the small aire and took up a disproportionate amount of space. There was much tutting amongst the French who eventually approached the British couple and asked him to move his car off the Aire. 

My advice would be to detach the car before you go on the Aire. They are not car parks and we do not want to upset our French "friends". 

I must say the French and other nationalities behave impeccably on Aires and the very very few problems (3 I think - one caused by excessively loud music; one with kids quad bikes and one towed car) I have seen have been caused by the British.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Aire de service pour Camping cars! Voiture exclured.


----------

